

Quora Redesign - sgdesign
http://folyo.me/guides/quora-redesign

======
sgdesign
I'm the guy who did the redesign. Let me preempt some criticism by saying that
I'm fully conscious that a redesign done over the week-end cannot magically
improve a site like Quora.

There are a lot of factors to consider in a real redesign that I obviously
didn't address here (usability testing, stats, business model, etc.). So
please consider this like a fun experiment and nothing more.

